# New here



## Jessie26 (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi all

I'm Jessie 26, Just a little short bit about me i am engaged to my partner we have a 4 year old son lewis we have currently bee trying for baby no2 and its taking its toll i can tell ya !! But iu think i know why tho as i have gained weight just a couple of stone i now weigh in 14st & 6lbs  
I am really trying my hardest to lose the weight i can tell ya !! 
We have been to see the doctor to get advice and just laying off having tests as the doctor said he was very happy for us to keep on trying for another 6 months which i am very happy about !!

The doctor has suggested i lose weight in which he is dead right !! 
And also cut right down on the tea 

Well i am really rambling on here sorry !! 

Hope to chat with all very soon x x x

Take good care and good luck to all the TTC ers out there x x x

Luv Jessie x x x​


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Jessie

Welcome to FF  

My name is Charlotte and I am 28.  I have an 11 year old son named William from a previous relationship.  I have been TTC #2 with my wonderfull dh for 4 years.  I gained weight and my periods stopped and they diagnosed POCS.

Wish you lots of luck with youre tx journey.

Have sent you some  

Love pcos-babe


----------



## sarylou (Aug 6, 2006)

_Hi jessie, im kinda new also. 
Im sarah 25 and I have a ds 8 jordan from previous relationship, and have been ttc with dp keith 26 since may 2005. Currently on c20. 
Im having bloods done this month to see if im ovulating. 
Look forward to chatting. xxx_​


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

hi jessie i am new also,i have a gorgeous lad whos 9 and  a lovely hubby we have been ttc for soo long good luck hun enjoy the site,its really helped me when i have needed advise or just to maon or need a smile! emma xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hello girls...Welcome to FF's Secondary Infertility board. 

I wish you good luck on your TTC journey and may you find FF a good sourse of advice and support.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Jessie26 (Nov 27, 2006)

Thankyou so so much for all the nice welcomes  

I am waiting for my AF to turn up its now 28th day since my last period but i know the answer already !!!  
I know when i hit 30 days i will come on like normal !! 

But i shall keep u all up dated on what the outcome is good or bad x x x

Good luck to all of you and its nice knowing i anit the only 1 who is going though the pain and heart ache !! 

Thanks again means alot x x x


----------

